# What do you put in your protein shake



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 6, 2011)

I just mix mine with milk looking for some new ideas.


----------



## tinyfighter (Feb 6, 2011)

2 tea spoons of olive oil when bulking as im a hardgainer / under eater


----------



## missj (Feb 6, 2011)

water & ice

nut butters too, depending on meal/timing


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I just mix mine with milk looking for some new ideas.



you can add some peanut butter to it.


----------



## joboco (Feb 6, 2011)

Creatine


----------



## AmM (Feb 6, 2011)

A fiber supplement


----------



## samp180 (Feb 7, 2011)

Invest in a blender. Will change your life. Smoothies all the way.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 7, 2011)

Milk, Powder, Fiber, Oats, Yougurt, Fruit. Maybe some peanut butter or Olive Oil if I need more cals.


----------



## LAM (Feb 7, 2011)

mostly I just add in some fats like pb or olive oil, sometimes I'll add in some wheat germ or oats for the fiber.

when I make protein smoothies it's usually just my protein powder, various frozen fruits and some orange juice concentrate.


----------



## Chubby (Feb 7, 2011)

samp180 said:


> *Invest in a blender*. Will change your life. Smoothies all the way.


I have a 'Waring Pro' brand which is made in USA.  It has only two speeds but I always use low speed, never had to use high speed.


----------



## persianprince23 (Feb 7, 2011)

samp180 said:


> Invest in a blender. Will change your life. Smoothies all the way.


 
I agree, having a blender lets you create your own "weight gainer" shakes compared to some tub you but with empty calories

1.5 cup of oats
1 bannana
2tbsp peanut butter
8oz liquid eggwhites


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a blender I was just being lazy. And I use whey isolate so no empty calories for me. But thanks for the help everyone I think I'll experiment with smoothies.


----------



## SFW (Feb 7, 2011)

I blend one pair of soiled panties into every shake.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

Instant coffee. No I'm not joking.


----------



## bigmac6969 (Feb 8, 2011)

1bannana
1egg
peanut butter


----------



## Rahl (Feb 8, 2011)

I use a magic bullet blender. Perfect size.

3 ice cubes.
Sometimes:

Strawberries
Blueberries
Flax
ANPB
Almond Butter
Yogurt
Creatine
OJ
Egg Whites (makes a super creamy shake)

Just depends on the macros you're looking for.


----------

